# My Amtrak Fall Rail Adventure



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm flying tomorrow from Nashville to Chicago to begin my Fall Amtrak adventure on five different train routes and overnights in Chicago, Emeryville, CA, and Los Angeles. If you would like to keep up with my travels, I'll be posting regular updates with photos on my Reagan's Travel Blog. I invite you to sign up to receive my updates in your email inbox. There are sign up boxes on the website.

While I am in Chicago, I will be riding the Hiawatha to and from Milwaukee and the Carl Sandburg to Galesburg, IL, to visit the Galesburg Railroad Museum and return on the Southwest Chief to Chicago. From Chicago I'll be riding the California Zephyr to Emeryville and three nights at the Hyatt House Hotel right at the Emeryville Amtrak Station. While in Emeryville, I will ride California Corridor trains to and from Sacramento to visit the California State Railroad Museum. And last I'll ride the Coast Starlight from Emeryville to Los Angeles and two nights at Hilton LAX Hotel before flying home to Nashville from LAX. The California Zephyr is my favorite LD train and I like riding it in all seasons so I already have booked future trips on the Zephyr in late November after Thanksgiving, late January for my snow ride, and April. Both the late November/December and April trips are roundtrips combined with the Capitol Limited to and from DC.

I hope you will come along with me via my travel blog.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 3, 2016)

Have a wonderful trip--I will look forward to reading your travel blog!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 5, 2016)

Here is my latest update on my fall rail trip adventure:

_Fall 2016 Amtrak California Zephyr Adventure Tuesday October 4 - Chicago's Union Station Metropolitan Lounge, Rail Day Trip to Galesburg, IL, Rail fanning back in Chicago. Click the link below._

http://reagantravel.blogspot.com/2016/10/fall-2016-amtrak-california-zephyr_4.html


----------



## Sauve850 (Oct 5, 2016)

Have a great trip. Look forward to reading about all of it.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 9, 2016)

Here is another update covering my three days two nights on the California Zephyr October 5-7. You are invited to subscribe so as to not miss any of the updates.

Here is the link: http://reagantravel.blogspot.com/2016/10/fall-2016-amtrak-california-zephyr_7.html


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 9, 2016)

Excellent pics and trip, thanks for continuing to share!

One disclaimer: not to belittle your faith, but most people don't like religious talk while traveling, especially those with different or no religious beliefs! You may want to rethink this,there is so much else to discuss while traveling!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 9, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Excellent pics and trip, thanks for continuing to share!
> 
> One disclaimer: not to belittle your faith, but most people don't like religious talk while traveling, especially those with different or no religious beliefs! You may want to rethink this,there is so much else to discuss while traveling!


Thanks for the advice. Religious talk was not much of the conversations and was only shared after eating with newly made friends in explanation for the answer I gave to one of their questions. And it had nothing to do with "politics".


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification! It's clear you're not a zealot about religion or politics!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 9, 2016)

Enjoyed your trip reports. Looking forward to a trip to Chicago next year to see the new lounge. And isn't snow wonderful when you get to Winter Park/Frasier? Have a safe trip home..


----------



## Sauve850 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks like tomorrow will be slow going on Train 11 Emeryville to Los Angeles. Due to some bridge problem the CS is running 4 hours late last reported near Klamath Falls, OR. Amtrak predicts 2 hours 33 minutes late in Emeryville and 3 minutes early to Los Angeles. Hope it is not too late since I will be riding the FlyAway bus to LAX Airport to catch a shuttle to my LAX hotel. Prefer not to do that after midnight. Thankfully, I planned two nights at the LAX hotel so will not be rushing Tuesday morning to get to the airport. I'm flying Wednesday morning.


----------



## Agent (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm late in posting this, but here's your Amtrak #5 at Agency, Iowa on October 5.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks, Agent. That's my train if the last car is 32115. I was in roomette 3 on the side you were filming.

Another interesting thing is that the lead engine 117 is the same engine involved in today incident near Sparks, NV. Seems it was struck by some debris and a freight engine in replacing or adding to 117.

Also, I have lots of photos to clean up and post on my photo galleries. I'll add to this Travelogue topic when I have completed them. Too busy celebrating my 75th birthday this week to work on them.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 22, 2016)

I just updated and posted my "wrap-up" travel blog update for this Fall Amtrak trip traveling on the Hiawatha's, Carl Sandburg, Southwest Chief, California Zephyr, California Capitol Corridor, and a 4 hour late Coast Starlight October 3-12. The blog links you to the six photo galleries I have posted on my photo gallery website. Here is the link to my blog update: Fall 2016 Amtrak California Zephyr Adventure - October 3-12 - Reagan's Photo Galleries Updated. Also you can go directly to the six photo galleries here: Photo Galleries

Hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## bobnjulie (Nov 7, 2016)

Great pictures! I really enjoy traveling with you via your blog! It makes my long work days so much nicer!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks, Bob and Julie! Just three weeks until my next Amtrak adventure. Flying to Washington, DC and riding the Capitol Limited for my first time. Will be travel Capitol Limited and California Zephyr to Emeryville and back -- six nights on the train and four nights in hotels in Emeryville, Chicago(on return trip) and DC(one night before and one night at the end).


----------



## PaulM (Dec 15, 2016)

> From Galesburg these trains can head out in eight different directions.


I've never been able to count more than 7: east and west on the old CB&Q mainline, east and west on the old Santa Fe mainline, Quincy submain, and branch lines north to the Quad Cities and southeast to Peoria.


----------

